# The "Humber-Traveller" and a day of nice surprises



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening dear friends! 

I spoke to Peter "Humber-Traveller" on the phone yesterday and he didn't sound too good. That's not surprising, all things considered.  

It was a pleasant surprise (No.1) to exchange another call with Peter today, during which AuntieSandra and I were invited to join Peter and Chris for lunch at a hostelry local to them.  

We met at 12.15 at The Grosvenor, about a mile from their home and met surprise No.2... Peter, wearing a cheesy grin, was in the driving seat of Chris's new car! :roll: 

The next surprise, No.3, was to see how the pair of them manipulated the wheelchair from the boot before Peter plonked himself in it and sped along the path towards the pub! :lol: 

As we were in the throes of enjoying a very tasty meal and drink, I became aware of surprise No.4... Peter ate an entire plate of steak, chips, onions, plus seconds from Chris's plate! What an appetite! Sandra and I felt quite excited for Peter. What a change! :wink: 

We eventually left the pub, bound for the Humber-Travellers' home and guess who was in the driving seat again? You're right, it was Peter! :roll: 

Chris made us all a cup of tea and we helped remove some of the Maltesers and other fine chocolates that were taking up space on the coffee table! :roll: 

It was soon time for Sandra and me to leave, to do some of our packing for Amboise. Peter and Chris showed their disappointment at not being able to join us, as previously planned. But the show of sadness was short-lived as the phone rang and a lady called Pat spoke to Peter. His face beamed, then he explained that he and Chris would be receiving some more visitors within the hour... the "Hippypair" - Pat and Terry.  

Peter and Chris were so thrilled at the prospect of the Hippypair visiting. Thanks Pat and Terry for helping them both to continue a wonderful day of surprises. :wink: :happyhippy: :happyhippy:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheers for the pics Norm,

Have to say you are looking well Pete :wink:  

All the best to you both Steve & Cath


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Too-wit Too-woo Peter! My oh my..........what a handsome hunk you look :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, you do look well Peter and I'm glad you all had such a lovely day together.  

Love n hugs.

Sue xxx


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Uncle Norm for keeping us updated and being surrogate visitors for us all :lol: 

You notice, Peter, that Uncle Norm did not mention how much he ate at the pub eh :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice to see you up and about Peter.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Peter it is great to see you out at the pub and eating so well---good on you.
It was great to that last night you were on the Computer and reading the forum and making a comment to help someone I loved seeing that hand waving again.
Keep it waving
Love mavis


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Good day*

Greetings,

As Norman said it as good to get up, out, and meet up for our first pub lunch for three months, I cancelled chemotherapy this week so that I could hang on to a bit of strength to have a memorable weekend when friends and family were coming down.

It was good to see Norman and Sandra and Terry and Pat yesterday and other friends today, continuing tomorrow and over the weekend with other visitors.

Our new car you can just see outside the window of the pub, and although Chris is now the "driver" I thought that because of how good I felt yesterday that I would have drive the one and a half mile to the pub.

I am enjoying getting back into a routine, and although things are different this time around, I am accepting this and also enjoying posting back on the group when I can, and hope to continue as long as possible.

Keep well everybody, enjoy the summer sun whilst you can and "Carry on Camping!!"


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

_*Now then Patp... *_

You can't say things like that... _*"You notice, Peter, that Uncle Norm did not mention how much he ate at the pub eh"*_

_*I'll have you know that all I had was a small green salad and one and half crisps! I did not drink any alcohol but settled for a pint of tap water with a couple of chunks of ice. *_

Nah, to be honest, I had exactly the same as Peter, only my add-ons came from AuntieSandra's plate... chips, onions (fried, not boiled)...

It was a very nice meal, at a SizzlersPub. Peter subscribes to some newsletter/offer scheme and had printed out some vouchers...

*Two steak meals, two drinks, from their list, all for £9.99!! You can't go wrong at those prices. Us oldies have to watch the pennies... *
Have a look at this link, Pat: http://www.sizzlingpubs.co.uk/

Got to go... early night, final packing for route to Amboise in the morning.

Stay well.

PS Bloody hell Peter, what are you doing on here, waving hand and all! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Its great to see you looking so well Peter  Keep it up.

Regards
Jeremy and family


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Peter, It's great to see that hand waving again and you are up and about and looking so well. 
(thanks for the pics UncleNorm). We met at Southport last year and you gave me some good tips on LED lighting which I have done.
Take care.
Al and Jan. XXXX.
sennen523.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I have not met you peter, but its good to hear you're out & about :!: 
All the best, 


Phil & janet.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes Caravan site*

Greetings,

This must have been one of the best meet ups this year, as Norman initially said "A day of surprises!" Well we have both enjoyed ourselves immensely.

We also enjoyed dinner out on the Friday and Saturday, with family and friends.

On Saturday we met up with Leo and Penny (LeoK), who had arranged to come up to the Cleethorpes Showground caravan site for the weekend, it must have been the smallest meet on record!!! We arrived on Saturday afternoon and spent the evening with them enjoying a nice evening in their lovely motorhome, and we returned on Sunday to spend some time together for the day, with another meal at the local hostelry, then a lovely evening meal in their motorhome.

Monday we had time to relax with Leo and Penny coming down to the bungalow, they bid us farewell this evening before they drove on back home.

So! What can I say, this has been "our" camping holiday of the year, it has been extremely hard work for me but it has been worth every minute of it, I would not have swapped it with anybody.

I remember when the caravan site re-opened last year that both Chris and I went down to have a look and considered a future mhf meet up here, well we have at least had the chance to visit the site and take advantage of its locality for a super camping trip!


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hi Peter and Chris*

Good to see you both looking so well. Hopefully you will soon feel fit enough to do a bit of rallying too! We would really like to meet up with you again as we enjoyed your company so much at Carsington. Come to think of it, those fish and chips went down pretty quickly there too!!!! :wink: :wink: 

Seriously, I'm sure we are all looking forward to seeing you feeling much better.

All the very best
Chris and Gordon

PS Midnight (the cat) is looking as fit and well as he was before his 3 week wandering about the Yorkshire Dales all alone!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Fish and chips!*

Greetings,

Nice to hear from you both again, it was good to get out last week and amongst other people but I am paying for it this week unfortunately, although we would love to be able to get out at rally's again this is going to be impossible in my condition, all we could hope for is to pop along in the car if it is held local to visit for a few hours, and if you are ever in this area, we would love to meet up again whilst I can manage it.

We have managed to get out today and had another Steak lunch!! at the Grosvenor, the first day out since last Sunday. we had thought of fish and chips being Friday but the thought of the mean looking steak and chips was too much to resist!

We are pleased that Midnight is now OK and back to normal.

I am looking forward to posting on the groups forums again when I can, I miss the communication that I have enjoyed for some years now but most of all we miss meeting the many friends we have made along the way, but we have all the memories of our trips which we shall never forget.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is brilliant, thank you for taking the time from your hectic schedule to post for us all!  

It is great to see you both looking so well, mental images are never falttering are they!!!  

It sounds like you are keeping busy (or should that be being kept busy?) which is great.

Keep it up - it is always good to see such pleasant postings on here.

Dave (and Lesley but she's in Italy!)


----------

